

The Suppliers Behind Apple, Inc.  - asadi
http://batchgeo.com/map/757fdeda6d36f4e716e48cacc27241ac

======
deeths
Great visualization!

It's mind blowing that these suppliers represent over a million people within
Apple's supply chain: [http://www.apple.com/supplierresponsibility/labor-and-
human-...](http://www.apple.com/supplierresponsibility/labor-and-human-
rights.html)

